# Verz. auf Pergamente



## hulk00 (17. März 2009)

Hi

Nach langer Abstinenz sehe ich, dass es eine Neuerung im Verzaubern gibt.

Es geht ums Verzaubern auf Pergamente. 

zB bei skill 360: Handschuhe - Außergewöhnl. Zaubermacht: Muss ich das auf das Rüstüngspergament III zaubern?  Was ist mit Stufenbeschränkung gemeint.  Muss das Item lvl 60 sein oder der Charakter?

Es ist möglich, es auf das Pergament I zu zaubern (ohne Stufenbeschränkung). Aber es wird dann wohl niemand benutzen können??

Verwirrt.

danke


----------



## Kelzón (17. März 2009)

als verzauberer sollte man das eigentlich mit den stufenbeschränkungen wissen 
außerdem steht auf jedem pergament drauf was für eine stufen beschränkug es hat
genauso wie bei jeder verzauberung es drauf steht


----------



## blindhai (18. März 2009)

Rüstungspergament I                     ohne Stüfenbeschränking wie z.B. Kreufahrer
Rüstungspergament II                    bis Stufe 35 wie z.B. Mungo (*NICHT* Level des Chars sondern die Stufenanforderung der Verzauberung)
Rüstungspergament III                   ab Stufe 60

Die Pergamente stehen quasi nur für den Gegenstand auf den es kommen soll. D.h. einfach bei der Verzauberung schauen was dabei steht und schon weisst du was du brauchst. Bei den Verzauberungen über 350 kannst du aber meistens davon ausgehen, dass du Pergamente der Stufe III brauchst.


----------



## Kaldy (29. Mai 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> Rüstungspergament I                     ohne Stüfenbeschränking wie z.B. Kreufahrer
> Rüstungspergament II                    bis Stufe 35 wie z.B. Mungo (*NICHT* Level des Chars sondern die Stufenanforderung der Verzauberung)
> Rüstungspergament III                   ab Stufe 60
> 
> Die Pergamente stehen quasi nur für den Gegenstand auf den es kommen soll. D.h. einfach bei der Verzauberung schauen was dabei steht und schon weisst du was du brauchst. Bei den Verzauberungen über 350 kannst du aber meistens davon ausgehen, dass du Pergamente der Stufe III brauchst.



Hallo, du schreibst, dass das Pergament 3 AB 60 nutzbar ist. Bin aber der Meinung, dass es nur Vz BIS 60 zulässt... 
Gibt es denn Rollen, die ein VZ nutzen kann, die Vz über St. 60-Verzauberungen aufnehmen...?
Ich habe mal im AH geschaut, aber da in den letzten Tagen nichts gefunden.....

Oder übersehe ich da was...? (Hab das mit den Vz auf Rollen eh erst vor kurzem für mich "entdeckt"...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (29. Mai 2009)

Keine Sorge, was ich geschrieben habe stimmt schon...der deutsche Tooltip von den leeren Rollen ist einfach nur falsch. Wenn du eine Verzauberung auf die Rolle machst, dann steht auch immer dabei "ab 60". Macht sonst ja auch wenig Sinn!


----------



## myadictivo (15. Juli 2009)

ich hätte da auch mal ne frage : 

ab wann kann ich meine verzauberungen auf schriftrollen sprechen ? muss ich das extra lernen (oder gehts erst bestimmten vz level) bzw muss ich da auch inschriftenkunde als zweiten beruf haben ?kann ich jede vz auf eine schriftrolle anwenden ? hintergund : ich hab nen vz twink und würd mir gerne für meine anderen chars die verzauberungen selbst herstellen/per post zustellen.

ich bitte um nachsicht, ich zock erst wieder seit 2 wochen und war vorher 3 jahre abstinent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalda (15. Juli 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich hätte da auch mal ne frage :
> 
> ab wann kann ich meine verzauberungen auf schriftrollen sprechen ? muss ich das extra lernen (oder gehts erst bestimmten vz level) bzw muss ich da auch inschriftenkunde als zweiten beruf haben ?kann ich jede vz auf eine schriftrolle anwenden ? hintergund : ich hab nen vz twink und würd mir gerne für meine anderen chars die verzauberungen selbst herstellen/per post zustellen.
> 
> ...



Die Schriftrollen werden von Inschriftenkundlern hergestellt. Es gibt Schriftrollen für Rüstungsverzauberungen und Schriftrollen für Waffenverzauberungen. Wie oben angesprochen gibt es 3 Qualitätsstufen von Verzauberungen und entsprechende Rollen. 

Die Schriftrollen lassen sich über das Auktionshaus kaufen, allein für Schriftrollen würde ich nicht Inschriftenkundler werden, zumal der Inschriftenkundler wieder Ressourcen in Form von Kräutern braucht. 
Um eine Verzauberung auf eine Schriftrolle zu wirken, muss man ähnlich vorgehen wie bei Verzauberungen auf einen Gegenstand.Verzauberung auswählen und dann auf die Schriftrolle klicken - ein extra Rezept um Verzauberungen auf Schriftrollen zu wirken gibt es nicht. Du kannst also theoretisch alle Verzauberungen die du zum Skillen baust auch auf Schriftrollen packen und dann verschicken oder im AH verkaufen.


----------



## myadictivo (15. Juli 2009)

ah, perfekt erklärt. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann werd ich den vz mal etwas pushen müssen um meine anderen chars schön zu pimpen. komischerweise gibts bei uns im AH so gut wie überhaupt keine low-level verzauberungsschriftrollen zu kaufen.


----------

